# Trimble put in for the goosenecks on the Animas?



## dgogirlie (May 3, 2010)

Tried to canoe the goosenecks this weekend and was disappointed to find the put in was blocked with a berm and marked as private property. Anyone know if this is permanent? Or any other place to access the river for this float trip?


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

The gravel company (their property) shut it down. There is no longer any legal access to the Animas between Silverton and 33rd St in Durango (with a few exceptions on the Upper that involve quite a lot of hiking or running Cascade).


----------



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

That's bs!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

thats intense


----------



## skylinekelley (Apr 24, 2011)

Which gravel pit? I know a few owners


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Four Corners Materials I believe...

On a similar note, the City is presenting the new Oxbow River Park & Put In Draft Management Plan tomorrow night, Wed, May 8th at the rec center at 5. Many river front landowners will be in attendance advocating for their agenda (there are those out there that think they are the driving force behind Trimble access being shut down). We need to make sure that there are plenty of boaters in attendance to show our communities support for the new river access.


----------



## ilanarama (Jun 25, 2010)

What about Baker's Bridge, walking down the rocks? No good for big boats but you could put in kayaks or duckies for a long day to 33rd. Or is that not a legal access point?


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Parking problems, noise complaints, and public drunkeness on the town run. I can't see why they wouldn't want to expand access so they could have the same issues on their private property...


----------



## billycrack (May 20, 2010)

why no more access after all these years? whats the phone no. of the company that owns this access?


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

billycrack said:


> why no more access after all these years? whats the phone no. of the company that owns this access?


The number you want to call is probably La Plata County Assessor, Road and Bridge, etc to confirm, by metes and bounds, survey, etc, the bridge/road right of way total width. If the bridge itself is, say, 30' of a 60' right of way, you've still got 15' on either side that is public travel right of way.

Also, if that location has been used for a long time as an access point, there may be a prescriptive easement for access.

Baker Bridge is on, I believe, CO County Road 250 and Trimble is County Road 252 for reference.


----------



## dgogirlie (May 3, 2010)

Drove by this weekend, and access has been re-opened! Hooray!


----------

